# dove found with injured leg



## SewnSally (Apr 24, 2005)

I would so greatly appreciate any reply!

Yesterday afternoon I found a mourning dove fledgling (has all her feathers, a bit downy underneath, flies ok) in our appartment parking lot. She won't put any weight on one of her legs, but it doesn't appear broken or bleeding. She was sort of bedraggled looking so I brought her in (we have roaming bands of "house" cats that hunt for song birds). I have given her water which she will drink from the end of a straw. She will peck at seed somewhat but I don't know how much she is eating. Her wings don't appear to be broken or injured and she can fly around the appartment. I have a sock full of rice that I heat up in the microwave place next to her to keep her warm and have tried offering her baby food with avian vitamins which she sort of licks at. What else should I do? 
I am really stuck as it is Sunday and no rehab places are open. If she can't make it in wild, I would take care of her... 
Any suggestions at all? I hope she will be ok?

sal


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Warmth is good. If she takes water and pecks, sounds like she is over any shock. It can help, though, to give a little rehydrating mixture: 

International Rehydration Solution
Half a litre of water (preferably filtered) 
• Half a teaspoonful salt 
• Half a tablespoonful sugar or glucose (unrefined sugar if poss)

Stir until salt and sugar are dissolved and administer lukewarm. Few drops inside the beak.


She may just have a sprain or bruise, though breaks are not always too easy to locate. Maybe you could nestle her down in a small towel or similar, rolled around like a bun, so she has something soft to lie in and avoid pressure on the leg. 

Best checked out by vet if possible, but many leg injuries heal up well anyway, with the right care.

It may be worth putting a small eye-measurable amount of loose seed next to her, so you can check if any has been eaten.

Our little Poppet dove was fed using a syringe cut off at the end with a piece of stretchable fabric over the end, and a slit cut in it. Similar with Chico, a rescued squeaker. Simulates parent feeding youngster. kaytee exact baby bird formula, or chick starter crumbs well blended in a mixer are both good if a bird does not appear to be eating enough. 

Another way, if possible, and she does not seem too frightened of handling, could be to place small seeds somewhat softened in water into her beak and let her swallow as she likes.

If she will not accept having beak dipped into a little pot of water to drink, your straw sounds fine, or else drops of water from an eye-dropper just inside the beak.

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/syringe_method.htm

The above is pics of syringe method. Web page still in construction, but pic before baby pigeon eating is where we checked the crop to see if it was flat and empty.

John


----------

